# Please Educate Me On This 8 Day Clock



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I have just taken delivery of a handful of nice pocket watches, almost all none-runners, to take apart and learn how they work and fit together.

Included in the lot was this absolutely beautiful 8 day clock thing.

I know absolutely nothing about it! Can anyone shed any light?

The general age would be good, as well as where it was used? It looks as though it should slot into something - would that be something I could buy to display it as a mantle clock?

Lastly, what's the significance of 8 days???

There are no marks on this at all, so I'd be interested in any info acquired.

Thanks all.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Usually referred to as a car clock or travel clock. Also used in early aircraft. On some, the front bezel unscrewed and the clock was fitted into a thin metal holder and the bezel secured it into the holder which was then attached to the dashboard with the winder positioned at the bottom for ease of winding. The clock could be used as a travel clock fitted into a folding leather or crocodile skin case. You could fabricate a metal or wooden frame and use it as a desk or bedside clock if you could stand the ticking :yes:

Shiner


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

This one has seen better days.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Mantle clock was my thought - though now you've mentioned it, yes it is far too loud!! 

Even so, it might make a nice little bit of dressing at work. I just love looking at it, despite it being a bit plain.

So if it's a car clock I'm guessing it's not all that old. Are we talking 1940's? I'd initially thought early 20th century but really am just guessing with it.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

They seemed to be popular in various forms from about 1910 to the 1930's. The travel clock seemed the most popular and you can still find them, but finding one in a really good case is difficult. One in a good case is well worth adding to a clock/watch collection.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The 8 days should mean it runs for 8 days fully wound :yes:

But be gentle winding it! the mainspring might just go ping if it's not been kept serviced.

ldman:

TSA


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a couple of these. One by Mersmann which has an alarm function and another from Asprey. (Very posh don't you know). They are both fully working and keep excellent time. The Mersmann alarm is amazingly quiet. It has a clockwise wind for the time and the anti-clockwise (on the same crown) winds the alarm spring via a flip flop sort of winding mechanism. Ideal for a bedside.

pic










Mike


----------

